# Westfalen-Winter-Bike-Trophy



## Deleted 83484 (23. Oktober 2013)

Ich finde das gehört auch hierhin:

http://www.westfalen-winter-bike-trophy.de/


Eine sehr schöne Serie die den Winter schnell vorübergehen lässt


----------



## Davidos (21. Dezember 2013)

Wer noch einen Mitfahrer/Trainingspartner aus Dortmund (oder Umgebung) sucht, einfach bei mir melden. Ich suche auch noch ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 83484 (4. Januar 2014)

morgen geht's looooooooooooooooooooos


----------



## Robie_Sterling (5. Januar 2014)

Wir sind heute zu dritt den 1. Lauf zur WWBT in Capelle gefahren. Wir hatten auf der Mittel Distanz (35 Kilometer) jede Menge Spass. Die Ausschilderung,Streckenführung,Verpflegung und das wetter waren sehr gut.
Einzig der Bike Wash war für 980 Teilnehmer etwas knapp dimensioniert. Es gibt durchaus Vollidioten die sich locker gute 10 minuten zeit nehmen um ihr Bike vom gröbsten Dreck zu befreien .
Alles in allem war die Veranstaltung beim SC Capelle aber mal wieder ´ne runde Sache .


----------



## Deleted 83484 (5. Januar 2014)

Waren heute ( natürlich) auch dabei. Recht spät auf die lange Runde gegangen und bei dem schönen Wetter die böse Matschpassage unter die Stollen genommen. Da wird's vermutlich bei dem ein oder anderen Fully die nächsten Tage gewaltig im Gebälk knarzen.
980 Teilnehmer??? Gewaltig!!!!!!
Hat wieder viel Spaß gemacht.
Nächste Woche Werne.....und noch immer kein Winter in Sicht


----------



## Robie_Sterling (5. Januar 2014)

Die Schlammpassagen waren in den Vorjahren aber auch schon deutlich bösartiger und mit viel mehr Tiefgang.... Wem es heute in Capelle noch nicht Schlammig genug war,der wird ja nächste Woche in Werne dahin gehend noch die ein oder andere Passage vorgesetzt bekommen.

Was das Wetter betrifft: WWBT ohne Winter ist ´ne tolle Sache,letztes Jahr mit dem vielen Schnee hat es nicht wirklich Spass gemacht.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (5. Januar 2014)

Hallo Hallo????? Soest und Neuenrade im Schnee waren wirklich ein Traum !!!!!! Die eine Tour in Dortmund war zugegebenerweise eher "unflüssig" fahrbar


----------



## der_schneider (5. Januar 2014)

Mountainbiken im Matsch oder gar Schnee - das ist nichts für Ladies...
Ich bleibe bei meinem Strickzeug...


----------



## Stuntfrosch (5. Januar 2014)

Für Ladies, die auf Fango stehen, war die heutige Tour durchaus geeignet.

....echte Ladies sticken übrigens, stricken tut die Omma.


----------



## Robie_Sterling (10. Januar 2014)

Der 2. Lauf zur WWBT 2014 in Werne steht am Wochenende an und wieder sieht die Wettervohersage sehr gut aus. Ich werde auf jeden Fall am Start sein. Ich bin gespannt ob wieder die 1000er Marke bei den Startern geknackt wird.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (10. Januar 2014)

Bin auch dabei.....hier ein paar meinungen zum Lauf in Capelle:

http://forum.helmuts-fahrrad-seiten.de/viewtopic.php?t=7677


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robie_Sterling (10. Januar 2014)

Beim RSC Werne war man schon fleissig, es gibt GPX Dateien zum Download :

http://rsc-werne.de/?p=2320


----------



## Deleted 213630 (12. Januar 2014)

Capelle war super. Und heute Werne, wird auch wieder Klasse. Es soll ja auch eine Halde rauf gehen, bin mal gespannt...


----------



## Deleted 83484 (12. Januar 2014)

ja, auf der grossen Runde soll das so gewesen sein...........keene Ahnung warum, aber nach 51 Kilometern waren wir plötzlich wieder am Startpunkt ( Schule) angekommen....und 100%ig keine Abzweigung verpasst.....war da vielleicht wieder ein Schilderklauer unterwegs????
Machte aber nix, die Tour war wieder super und das Schlaraffenland ( 1.+2.Kontrollpunkt) ist einmalig!!!!
Hat wieder sehr viel Laune gemacht. Nur die gute Frau am ende der Schlammpassage ( kurz vor der 2. Kontrolle) wird wohl nicht so gut schlafen heute


----------



## Horst68 (12. Januar 2014)

Hallo Grunzi,

schön, dass es Dir gefallen hat. Die Abzweigung zu der großen Runde war nach den Forellenteichen. Vielleicht kannste Dich erinnern. 

Für die Halde hatten wir dieses mal ne Genehmigung, haben aber die Tour aus Sicherheitsgründen um die Halde rumgeführt, da die Strecke total vereist war. 

Ich denke, dass die Schlammpassage nächstes Jahr rausgenommen wird. Gab zuviel Ärger mit den Anwohnern.

Schöne Woche noch und bis nächsten Sonntag in Dortmund an der B1


----------



## Deleted 83484 (12. Januar 2014)

Haben keinen Abzweig gesehen...und die Strecke war ja vorbildlich ausgeschildert!!!!
Naja, 51 km haben auch gereicht.
Die Schlammpassage zu umfahren wäre so oder so zweckmässig


----------



## Horst68 (12. Januar 2014)

Ja, besser ist es so. Habe ein paar Bilder von der Passage gesehen. Viele haben ja auch geschoben. Nächstes Jahr geht es dann wohl per Asphalt durch Cappenberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 83484 (12. Januar 2014)

einige sind wirklich gefahren....anfangs ging es vermutlich auch noch...aber wenn soundsoviele Fahrer da durch sind wirds pampig


----------



## Deleted 83484 (13. Januar 2014)

http://forum.helmuts-fahrrad-seiten.de/viewtopic.php?p=51216#51216


----------



## Deleted 213630 (13. Januar 2014)

Oh ja, die Schlammpassage war ein Hammer!
Aber was war das für eine tolle  CTF! Ich hatte keine Probleme die große Runde zu fahren. Schade, das man nicht auf die Halde konnte, aber ich habe Verständnis für den Umweg. Es haben sich vor mir auf einer kleinen Straße an einem Waldrand einige gemault, da muss man nicht zusätzlich noch was riskieren.
Die Verpflegung war genial, unglaublich, was dort aufgetischt wurde.
Lustig war der Stau zu Anfang, ein paar Äste auf dem Weg und schon ballten sich die lustigen Kommentare.
Eine fantastische Veranstaltung, dank an alle Helfer.


----------



## Robie_Sterling (13. Januar 2014)

Die CTF in Werne war wirklich Toll ! Es hätte zwar etwas weniger schlammig sein dürfen,aber sonst hat der RSC Werne einen tollen Job gemacht und das Wetter war ja auch mal wieder einsame spitze.Der Bikewash war diesmal mit 4 Hochdruckreinigern auch wesentlich besser organisiert als in Capelle. 
Wirklich Sch*** war nur das mir in der grössten Mocke die Kette gerissen ist.... Jetzt weiss ich wenigstens wie man eine total verschlammte Kette flickt 
Nächste Woche in Dortmund wird es sicher nicht so schlammig. Aber wenn ich an der Wetter 2013 in Dortmund zurückdenke....


----------



## Deleted 83484 (13. Januar 2014)

jaaaaaa.....Schneeeeeeeeeeeee war da...ohne Ende!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Und ein bisschen darf es ruhig sein, ist schliesslich 'ne Winter-Trophy


----------



## Robie_Sterling (15. Januar 2014)

Für den nächsten Lauf zur WWBT in Dortmund sieht die Wettervorhersage hervorragend aus: Trocken und bis zu _*PLUS*_ 8°


----------



## Robie_Sterling (20. Januar 2014)

Surprise Surprise, der Radsportbezirk Westfalen-Mitte / Dortmund kann auch schönes Wetter  
Nach dem überaus bescheidenen Wetter in der vorjahren fand die CTF gestern bei bestem Fahrradwetter statt. Organisation,Verpflegung und Strecke waren Top. So macht Biken im Winter echt Spass !!!
Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf Waltrop.


----------



## Horst68 (20. Januar 2014)

Hier das Video zur Veranstaltung:


----------



## Deleted 83484 (20. Januar 2014)

http://forum.helmuts-fahrrad-seiten.de/viewtopic.php?t=7738


----------



## Deleted 213630 (21. Januar 2014)

Sind wir nicht ein herrlich buntes Völkchen?
Danke für das Video, es bestärkt noch meinen Frust, nicht dabei gewesen sein zu können.
Auch die Vielfalt der Räder ist herrlich, jeder so, wie er möchte aber trotzdem in einer großen Gemeinschaft unterwegs. Außerdem habe ich den Eindruck, das immer mehr Frauen mitfahren, was ich sau gut finde. Es bringt eine entspanntere Atmosphäre, alles ist locker und bunt.
WWTB ist super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robie_Sterling (9. Februar 2014)

Heute bin ich die CTF in Soest gefahren. Im vergleich zu den bisherigen Veranstaltungen war der Bikewash bei Hansa Soest SPITZENKLASSE organisiert. Vielleicht können sich Organisatoren der bisherigen Läufe hier mal eine Scheibe abschneiden,und nicht wie bereits auf der WWBT Homepage geschehen auf Kritik bezüglich des Bikewash nur unsachlich und unfreundlich Antworten...


----------



## Deleted 83484 (10. Februar 2014)

http://forum.helmuts-fahrrad-seiten.de/viewtopic.php?t=7799


----------



## Deleted 213630 (10. Februar 2014)

Robie_Sterling schrieb:


> Heute bin ich die CTF in Soest gefahren. Im vergleich zu den bisherigen Veranstaltungen war der Bikewash bei Hansa Soest SPITZENKLASSE organisiert. Vielleicht können sich Organisatoren der bisherigen Läufe hier mal eine Scheibe abschneiden,und nicht wie bereits auf der WWBT Homepage geschehen auf Kritik bezüglich des Bikewash nur unsachlich und unfreundlich Antworten...


Kann dem nur zustimmen.
Es ist schon ein großer Unterschied, ob die Teilnehmer meinen, eine Grundreinigung ihres Gefährtes vornehmen zu müssen oder ob einfach nur der gröbste Dreck runter muss.
Herzlichen Dank an die Bike-Wasch-Leute!


----------



## Robie_Sterling (12. Februar 2014)

Weiss eigentlich schon irgendwer genaueres was es dieses Jahr als Auszeichnung für 7+ Starts gibt ?


----------



## Horst68 (28. Februar 2014)

Ein Bufftuch, gesponsert von Skinfit und der AOK


----------



## Fraish (8. Februar 2015)

Heute war mal wieder Stopp in Günne und Umgebung.
Es war mein erstes Mal. 
Zwei drei kleine Sachen fand ich definitiv Verbesserungswürdig, aber insgesamt eine gelungene Veranstaltung.
Leider lag noch relativ viel Schnee. Einige Passagen waren mehr als grenzwertig, für alle die mit einem Crossrad (ich zum Glück nicht) unterwegs waren teilweise unmöglich zu befahren.


----------



## C-Schicht (19. Februar 2015)

Hi 
Diese WE. steht Neuenrade auf dem Plan....
Wir sind mit voller (vier Leuten  ) Manschaft vertreten!!!
Bisher immer Glück gehabet mit dem Wetter,hoffe auch dieses mal

Ich kann die wwbt wirklich nur empfehlen.... für biker die Spass am gemeinschaftlichem Radeln haben....


----------



## musiclust (19. Februar 2015)

C-Schicht schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich kann die wwbt wirklich nur empfehlen.... für biker die Spass am gemeinschaftlichem Radeln haben....



Habe gerade mal danach gesucht und die Facebook einträge gelesen. Schein ja wirklich eine gefährliche Veranstaltung zu sein.

- Warnung vor Wurzeln
- Makieren von Wurzeln
- fast Schlägerei an Ampel ( bei rot und ohne Helm fahren)
- Andere Wegenutzer werden fast umgefahren

Scheint mir, nach dem lesen der letzten facebook Einträge, eine richtig schöne gemütliche Veranstaltung zu sein.


----------



## Fraish (19. Februar 2015)

Das Ganze ist kein Wettkampf, das sieht man dann auch an den Teilnehmern (Altersdurchschnitt, Fitness usw., ich möchte da keinen zu Nahe treten!!!).

Ich bin nicht bei Facebook (vermutlich in meiner Altersklasse einer von 200 in Deutschland) und weiß nicht was die da so schreiben, aber wenn da folgendes zu lesen ist:


musiclust schrieb:


> - Warnung vor Wurzeln
> - Makieren von Wurzeln


......??????
Wer durch den Wald fährt sollte mit Wurzeln rechnen oder?



> Andere Wegenutzer werden fast umgefahren


  Das ist mir aber auch fast passiert...hehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## musiclust (19. Februar 2015)

@Fraish hier mal was vom letzten Jahr






ab der 2ten Min. wird es klasse . Habe letztens beim suchen die CTF in Neuenrade gesehen aber wen ich mir die Einträge und dieses Viedeo ansehe dann bin ich da wohl fehl am Platz. Es sieht so aus als ob man RTF-Fahrern ein MTB gegeben hätte.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (19. Februar 2015)

Auf facebook wird schnell eine Meinung verbreitet.....meistens aber nur Müll.

Die WWBT ist eine klasse Veranstaltungsreihe für Leute die ganzjährig fahren wollen. Technischer Anspruch ist nicht vorhanden. Einzig das Fahren ist vorrangig!!!

Also: einfach mal mitfahren und selber eine Meinung bilden bevor man hier gelesenes/gehörtes verbreitet!!

Jetzt Sonntag ist schon die vorletzte Tour...in Neuenrade!!


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (26. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

wer ist denn bei der WWBT 2016 dabei? Da ich bereits jetzt RTF Entzug habe, hab ich mich mal dort angemeldet. 
Fahre zwar schon seit den 80ern MTB im Gelände, aber bin noch keine entsprechenden Veranstaltungen gefahren.
Wenn ich mir die Videos so anschaue sind die Strecken aber wohl nicht ganz so anspruchsvoll? 
Baue gerade mein 15 Jahre altes Red Bull komplett neu auf. Freue mich schon darauf das es los geht.
Zur Probe werde ich mal im November in Witten starten.


----------



## C-Schicht (28. Oktober 2015)

Hi
Ich bin wieder dabei. Bisher das dritte mal infolge 
Werde noch den ein oder anderen Kollegen dabei haben ,aber auch meine Kidis sind soweit das sie die "leichten" "Kurzen" strecken 
mit machen werden.


----------



## musiclust (28. Oktober 2015)

Moin,

ist halt für RTF Fahrer die auch mal einen Feldweg fahren wollen. Ganz nett ist Soest. Aber als Training ganz ok.


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (28. Oktober 2015)

musiclust schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ist halt für RTF Fahrer die auch mal einen Feldweg fahren wollen. Ganz nett ist Soest. Aber als Training ganz ok.



So etwas hatte ich mir gedacht. Für anspruchsvollere Strecken werde ich dann wohl zwischendurch wieder nach Winterberg oder Willingen fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 83484 (28. Oktober 2015)

Neuenrade und Soest stechen da etwas raus....konditionell und teilweise fahrtechnisch.

Wenn richtig Schnee liegt hat es nochmal einen ganz anderen Charme und auch fahrtechnisch wird es dann eine Herausvorderung.

Ich freue mich jedenfalls wie Bolle auf die WWBT !!!


----------



## Mareskan (29. Oktober 2015)

Dortmund Nord fällt diese Jahr weg dafür ist Witten das erste(?) Mal dabei!

Grüße


----------



## Mareskan (29. Oktober 2015)

> Für anspruchsvollere Strecken werde ich dann wohl zwischendurch wieder nach Winterberg oder Willingen fahren.


Die Strecke in Neuenrade und Soest mit jeweils über 1000 Höhenmeter haben es echt in sich. Vor 2 Jahren waren die beiden Strecken, dank des Schneesturm und geschlossener Schneedecke ziemlich anspruchsvoll.

@Sonne_Wolken 
Wenn du mal von Winterberg oder Willingen zurückfahren möchtest pm mich einfach mal an. Ich kenne da ein paar tolle Strecken (z.b. Plackweg, Höhenflug, Waldroute, Ruhrhöhenweg oder Rothaarsteig)

Grüße


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (31. Oktober 2015)

Mareskan schrieb:


> Dortmund Nord fällt diese Jahr weg dafür ist Witten das erste(?) Mal dabei!
> 
> Grüße


Witten hat doch nächsten Sonntag auch eine CTF? Da wollte ich mein neu aufgebautes MTB mal richtig testen. 
Für Schnee und Matsch habe ich spezielle Reifen. Die haben sich schon bei 10 cm tiefen Morast im Sauerland bewährt. 
Freue mich schon auf die Trophy. Das erste Mal das ich mich auf den Winter freue.


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (31. Oktober 2015)

Mareskan schrieb:


> Die Strecke in Neuenrade und Soest mit jeweils über 1000 Höhenmeter haben es echt in sich. Vor 2 Jahren waren die beiden Strecken, dank des Schneesturm und geschlossener Schneedecke ziemlich anspruchsvoll.
> 
> @Sonne_Wolken
> Wenn du mal von Winterberg oder Willingen zurückfahren möchtest pm mich einfach mal an. Ich kenne da ein paar tolle Strecken (z.b. Plackweg, Höhenflug, Waldroute, Ruhrhöhenweg oder Rothaarsteig)
> ...



Auf dem Rothaarsteig war ich schon unterwegs. Werde sicher spätestens im Dezember mal wieder ins Sauerland fahren.


----------



## Twenty-1 (20. Dezember 2015)

Fährt einer von Euch aus dem Raum Duisburg zu den Veranstaltungen und könnte mich samt Rad mitnehmen?


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (20. Dezember 2015)

Leider nicht meine Richtung, @Twenty-1


----------



## Robie_Sterling (2. Januar 2016)

Hab gerade einen kleinen Service an meinem Rad gemacht, Luft auf die Reifen,ein bisschen Öl an die Kette und die Startnummer dran getüdelt. Wetter soll mit 3 bis 5° und Nieselregen auch optimal werden, ich freue mich schon auf die erste Tour morgen in Capelle


----------



## Twenty-1 (2. Januar 2016)

Robie_Sterling schrieb:


> Wetter soll mit 3 bis 5° und Nieselregen auch optimal werden, ich freue mich schon auf die erste Tour morgen in Capelle



Schnee wäre mir da eindeutig lieber... aber bessa als wie nix, wa?


----------



## Trihsch (2. Januar 2016)

Bin morgen auch dabei
und werde mein neues KTM aera comp einsauen
Henry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 83484 (2. Januar 2016)

ich hasse Regen......aber: watt mutt, datt mutt


----------



## Trihsch (3. Januar 2016)

Nasskalt war es.

Aber sonst OK.

Henry


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (3. Januar 2016)

Ja, die Orga war auch top 
Kann mir mal einer erklären, ob ich meine Startnummer jetzt behalte für den Rest der WWBT, oder bekomme ich nächste Woche (wenns Wetter wieder so ist  ) eine neue?

Kann mir mal einer die Sache mit den Punkten erklären? Kann ich die Online einsehen? Gibts da eine Wertung? 
Etc. etc.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (3. Januar 2016)

Startnummer und QR-Code behälst Du.....

Rangliste wird es dann hier geben:

http://scan.bike/index.php/ranglisten


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (3. Januar 2016)

QR-Code? Muss ich mir den irgendwo ausdrucken?


----------



## musiclust (3. Januar 2016)

Die QR-Code gibt es auf der Anmeldung eimal mit einmal ohne Rangliste. Die Punkte sind für irgendwelche Vereinsmeisterschaften wichtig und wen du 27 Punkte, für die langen Strecken gibt es jeweils 3 Punkte, zusammen hast bekommst du glaub ich einen Anstecker vom BDR. Ist aber eher für die RR-Fahrer wichtig.


----------



## Twenty-1 (3. Januar 2016)

hier gibt es den ersten Bericht zur WWBT #1 in Capelle:
www.bikebrigade.de/wwbt-1-in-capelle-quick-and-dirty


----------



## Deleted 83484 (4. Januar 2016)

hier auch 

http://forum.helmuts-fahrrad-seiten.de/viewtopic.php?t=10028


----------



## C-Schicht (4. Januar 2016)

Erste Veranstaltung 2016.
Und war Top wie meine Vorredner schon gesagt haben.
Ich war mit den Kids da ( Kl. Rund ca 25km) alles bestens.
Freue mich schon auf nächsten Sonntag!!!

Bilder bei mir im Album...

Bis dahin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C-Schicht (4. Januar 2016)




----------



## C-Schicht (4. Januar 2016)

Nach 16km Matschparty ;o)


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (5. Januar 2016)

Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, welche Strecken am kommenden Sonntag in Werne angeboten werden?
Auf der WWBT Webseite werden 32, 52 und 63km angeboten. Die 52 und die 63km Strecken kann man anklicken und wird dann auf Gpsies.com weitergeleitet. Bei der 32er Strecke geht das nicht. Wird die trotzdem angeboten?


----------



## musiclust (5. Januar 2016)

Die wird sicherlich angeboten, als Familienstrecke, die 63er kannst du dir eigentlich sparen da ca. 90% Kanal und Asphalt sind.


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (8. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen, es gibt auch noch eine 80 km Strecke in Werne. Die ist aber nicht komplett ausgeschildert, sondern kann nur mit Navi gefahren werden (ich habe leider keins). 

Morgen muss ich noch ein anderes Schaltwerk montieren. Mein schönes neues Deore Shadow Schaltwerk ist in Capelle dem Matsch zum Opfer gefallen (Schaltkäfig komplett verbogen). Mal sehen wie es Sonntag in Werne wird. Sollte vielleicht mal eine Grossbestellung für Schaltwerke aufgeben.


----------



## Twenty-1 (8. Januar 2016)

fährt einer von Euch von oder an Duisburg vorbei und könnte mich gegen Spritgeld mitnehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonne_Wolken (8. Januar 2016)

Hier noch der Link zur 32 km Strecke: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=phfbupmdsgrdkodo


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (9. Januar 2016)

Der Wetterbericht sagt für Morgen in Werne 7-8 Grad plus und Sonne voraus.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (9. Januar 2016)

Duisburg ist so gar nicht meine Richtung, sorry


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (9. Januar 2016)

Was mich noch interessiert:
Was packt ihr ein für eine CTF?
Rad ist klar, und wetterbedingte Kleidung, und Wechselklamotten.
Pannenset? Erste Hilfe Set?
Was ist bei euch in solchen Sets drin?

Letzte Woche und diese Woche und überhaupt, fahre ich ganz allein. Klar, es sind immer Leute auf der Strecke hinter und vor einem.
Aber angenommen, ich stürze schwer, was muss ich tun? Krankenwagen rufen, oder eine andere Nummer? Wer sammelt mich ein? Von den Organisatoren jemand? Haben die immer Ersthelfer da? 

Und was tu ich, wenn mir die Kette reisst, und ich keine Möglichkeit habe, zu reparieren, wie komme ich zurück zum Start/Ziel?


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (9. Januar 2016)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> Was mich noch interessiert:
> Was packt ihr ein für eine CTF?
> Rad ist klar, und wetterbedingte Kleidung, und Wechselklamotten.
> Pannenset? Erste Hilfe Set?
> ...



Falls Du stürzen solltest und verletzt wirst, helfen Dir hoffentlich die Fahrer hinter Dir. Wenn die Verletzung schwer ist, auf jeden Fall einen Krankenwagen rufen. Bisher hatte ich zum Glück noch auf keiner RTF und keiner CTF einen Sturz. 

Habe immer Pumpe, Ersatzschlauch und Flickzeug dabei. Ausserdem Multitool inkl. Kettennieter und Ersatzbolzen. Hatte bei einer RTF schon mal einen Kettenriss und konnte den Defekt selber beheben und weiter fahren. 
In Capelle hatte ich wegen dem Matsch einen Chainsuck und in Folge ein verbogenes Schaltwerk. Konnte es mit dem Bordwerkzeug so richten das ich weiter fahren konnte, auch wenn nicht mehr alle Gänge verfügbar waren. 
Überprüfe vor jeder Fahrt mein Fahrrad und tausche regelmässig alle Verschleissteile aus. 
Hatte bisher keinen Defekt wo ich nach Reparatur vor Ort nicht weiter fahren konnte.


----------



## Trihsch (9. Januar 2016)

Ich sage mal:

Bis morgen

Henry


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (10. Januar 2016)

Wieder mal eine schöne Veranstaltung. Der Wettergott hat heute auch mitgespielt und somit wurd es nur von unten nass 
Ich muss mal echt meinen Hut ziehen vor den vielen freundlichen Helfern. Das ist echt gigantisch, was die ehrenamtlich da auf die Beine stellen.

Für nächste Woche sind Minusgrade angesagt, da lass ich mich mal überraschen und entscheide spontan, ob ich nach Aplerbeck komme.


----------



## Trihsch (10. Januar 2016)

Jep,
war OK.

Die 62 km Strecke war zwar 67km aber bei nur knapp über 400 HM war das heute die Autobahn.
Gut für ein lockeres  3 Std. Training.

Trihsch


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (10. Januar 2016)

Bin heute auch mitgefahren, aber nur die 50er, da ein Jugendlicher dabei war. 
War meine erste Fahrt bei der WWBT. Fand es gut organisiert, Strecke gut ausgeschildert. 
War ganz "ok", mal schaun, ob ich nochmal mitfahre. Wenig Action, halt ne gemütliche Tour.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (10. Januar 2016)

"Nur die 50er?"
Bin letzte Woche und diese Woche die 30+ gefahren. 
Wenig Action ist klar, ist ja kein Rennen 
Für mich  ist das okay, dort kann ich mich mal an das Fahren unter vielen anderen gewöhnen.
Anfangs fand ich es echt "drubbelig". Die ersten Matschpassagen lang befand ich mich in einer größeren Gruppe, 
und da muss man halt schon echt aufpassen, das man niemandem reinfährt, bzw. das einem selbst niemand reinfährt, 
und den Bikern ausweichen, die plötzlich absteigen, im Schlamm steckenbleiben o.ä.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerland_Phil (10. Januar 2016)

Naja, die 280 hm hab ich sonst schon nach 20 km zusammen  Bin eher der Marathon-Fahrer.

Bin heute mit dem Fatbike gefahren, da gab es keine Probleme im Matsch! Auch in den tiefen Pfützen teilte sich hinter mir das Wasser


----------



## musiclust (10. Januar 2016)

Warst du das mit dem roten Fatty?


----------



## C-Schicht (10. Januar 2016)

Hi
Ich war heute auch wieder dabei.
Wetter top. Orga. auch super.
Der Rest war  schon recht matschig...
"Mehr" Aktion (Hm)bekommt man in Aplerbeck und Neuenrade.
Die beiden Ziegen waren heute ein Highlight ;-)
Ich bin immer wieder begeistert wie die Rollerfahrer durch die Mocke kommen....

Bis nächsten Sonntag...


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (10. Januar 2016)

musiclust schrieb:


> Warst du das mit dem roten Fatty?



Ich fahr ein gelbes Silverback. 






[by Philipp's iPhone]


----------



## Twenty-1 (10. Januar 2016)

WWBT #2 in Werne: 50 shades of Matsch
www.bikebrigade.de/wwbt-2-in-werne-50-shades-of-matsch


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (11. Januar 2016)

Bin in Werne doch nur die 53 km Strecke gefahren, da ich erst etwas später dort weg kam. 
War mal wieder sehr matschig. Anscheinend war meine Tagesform nicht ganz so gut, denn dieses Mal hat mich der Matsch viel Kraft gekostet. Trotzdem habe ich die Umfahrung auf Strasse nicht genutzt, sondern bin alle Geländestrecke gefahren (da war aber nicht viel los). Landschaftlich fand ich es sehr schön. Gut organisiert war es auf jeden Fall. Dafür Danke an das Werner Team.
Bin mal gespannt wie das Wetter nächsten Sonntag in Aplerbeck aussieht.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (11. Januar 2016)

@Sauerland_Phil : Über die Hm müssen sich echte Sauerländer wie wir ja gar nicht unterhalten, woll? Selbstverständlich haben wir da auf 20 km mehr zusammen  , woll?


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (11. Januar 2016)

Ist bei der WWBT eigentlich keine Helmpflicht?


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (12. Januar 2016)

Doch, klar ist Helmpflicht, warum? Hast du jemanden ohne Helm gesehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## musiclust (12. Januar 2016)

Steht das irgendwo das es eine Helmpflicht gibt. Ja es fahren immer wieder welche ohne Helm.


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (12. Januar 2016)

musiclust schrieb:


> Steht das irgendwo das es eine Helmpflicht gibt. Ja es fahren immer wieder welche ohne Helm.


Ein Helm wird seitens der WWBT-Organisation auf der Wertungskarte nur angeraten. Zitat: "Das tragen eines geeigneten Kopfschutzes wird dringend angeraten."
Allerdings wies der RSC Werne 79 auf seinem Startzettel auf eine Helmpflicht hin. Zitat: "Das Tragen eines Helms ist Pflicht."


----------



## Twenty-1 (12. Januar 2016)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> Doch, klar ist Helmpflicht, warum? Hast du jemanden ohne Helm gesehen?



Ich habe auch mehrere ohne Helm gesehen. Für mich völlig unverständlich.


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (12. Januar 2016)

Wenn wirklich eine Helmpflicht ausgewiesen wurde, dann sollte man diejenigen ohne Helm die Punkte wieder wegnehmen! 

Dieses Bild habe ich auf der WA-Homepage gesehen und mich zu meiner Frage angeregt. 
Für mich persönlich auch völlig unverständlich. Vor allem, da ja auch viele Kinder anwesend waren, denen man einfach kein gutes Vorbild ist.

http://www.wa.de/sport/werne-bergkamen-herbern/westfalen-winter-bike-trophy-werne-6020975.html


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (12. Januar 2016)

Die meisten Leute ohne Helme, die ich sehe, das sind Eltern, die mit ihren Kindern unterwegs sind. Die Kids tragen einen Helm, und Mutti und Vati als gutes Vorbild, tragen keinen. So ein Verhalten find ich unmöglich.
Mein Nachbar kam letztes Jahr mal mit EBike und ohne Helm um die Ecke. Auf meine Frage, ob ein Helm nicht mal sinnvoll wäre, meinte er, das er so was nicht bräuchte. 
Da hab ich nur erwidert, das würde schon stimmen, bei ihm würde ein Helm auch nicht mehr viel retten können.
Komischerweise redet er seitdem nicht mehr mit mir.

Gott sei Dank hat sich das Bild der Radfahrer in den letzten Jahren echt gewandelt, und die meisten tragen einen Helm. Für mich ist das auch selbstverständlich.

Ich sag aber auch kaum noch was, wenn ich Leute ohne Helm sehe. Ist doch deren Birne,die sie sich am Bordstein kaputt hauen.

Ich kann aber auch Leute nicht verstehen, die immer den Kopf schütteln, wenn ich mir einen gescheiten Helm kaufe. Ich sag dann immer, da steckt das wichtigste meines Körpers drin: Mein Kopf, und ohne den kann ich mit dem Rest auch nicht mehr viel anfangen.

Aber ich hör jetzt besser auf, ich merk schon wieder, das ich anfange, mich aufzuregen, und das will ich gar nicht mehr


----------



## musiclust (12. Januar 2016)

Der Helm ist sicherlich im Rucksack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumbledore1005 (12. Januar 2016)

musiclust schrieb:


> Der Helm ist sicherlich im Rucksack


Da liegt er sehr gut, da kommt wenigstens nix dran, wie der gemeine Sauerländer sagt


----------



## Trihsch (12. Januar 2016)

Der Herr ohne Helm ist die 66km Runde kpl. ohne Helm gefahren. Ich habe Ihn 2 mal nach der Verpflegung überholt.

Muss jeder für sich entscheiden.

Ich vermute das er den Helm vergessen hat aber die CTF fahren wollte.

Trihsch
Auch aus dem Sauerland (Möhnesee)


----------



## Deleted 83484 (14. Januar 2016)

jetzt scheint ja doch mal etwas Winter zu kommen...hoffentlich friert der Boden, sonst geht die matscherei am Sonntag in die dritte Runde


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (15. Januar 2016)

Laut Wetter.com sind am Samstag +2° in Aplerbeck angesagt und am Sonntag -2°
Von Schnee steht da nix. Hier liegt leider Schnee. Allerdings Pappschnee. Ich hoffe, das der bis Sonntag wieder weg ist. Matsche hab ich doch lieber als Schnee


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (16. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

wie es aussieht ist Morgen in Aplerbeck wieder Matsch angesagt. 
Etwas Abwechslung wäre auch mal ganz nett. 
Zumindest soll es von oben einigermassen trocken bleiben.
Vom Winter ist hier in Dortmund bisher noch nicht so viel zu sehen.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (16. Januar 2016)

Matsch ist gut. Besser als Schnee, dafür ist meine Bereifung nämlich nicht so optimal.
Gucke morgen früh mal aus dem Fenster, und entscheide dann, ob ich losfahre, oder im warmen Bett bleibe.
Sollte es nämlich hier im Sauerland glatt und eisig sein, müsst ihr leider ohne mich fahren.
Aber ich bin mir sicher, das schafft ihr locker


----------



## Deleted 83484 (16. Januar 2016)

normalerweise ist mein Spruch: ich hasse Regen......so langsam schwenkt das in ein: ich hasse Matsch über


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (17. Januar 2016)

Über Nacht hat es dann doch noch ein wenig geschneit in Dortmund. Besonders viel ist es nicht, aber immerhin so ein Hauch von Weiss. 
Von einer wirklich geschlossenen Schneedecke kann man also nicht reden. Bin mal gespannt wie sich das fährt.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (17. Januar 2016)

Bin dann heute mal Zuhause geblieben. Hier hat es doch ein wenig mehr geschneit und gefroren. Ich hoffe, das sich das bis nächste Woche wieder bessert. 
Stört mich schon irgendwie, das ich heute nicht dabei bin...


----------



## C-Schicht (17. Januar 2016)

Hi
Ich war heute mit 754 Fahrer und Fahrerinnen am Start.
Und es war Mega.. 
Wetter so wie es sich für die WWBT gehört. Um die 0 Grad trocken und relativ matschfrei (so das das Schalten noch ging)
Teilweise eine dünne Schneedecke aber alles machbar.
Sonst wie immer TOP.
Freue mich auf nächsten Sonntag und auf Beiträge/Bilder!
Bis dahin....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 83484 (17. Januar 2016)

Der heutige Tag war dann schon am ehesten mit einer WINTER-Bike-Trophy zu identifizieren. Teilweise gefrorener Boden...etwas Schnee....kalt. Wunderbar.

Die ersten zwei Drittel waren dann auch gut zu fahren...aber dann kamen doch noch einige schlammige Passagen.
Der Schlamm gefror am Rahmen....Winter halt 

Leider waren wieder einige Richtungsschilder "verschwunden".....ich kannte einige Stellen von den Vorjahren und kam zurecht, aber ich denke das jemand der nicht Ortskundig ist an ein paar Stellen ein grosses Fragezeichen auf der Stirn hatte. Keine Ahnung wer sowas macht.....nur erwischen möchte ich so jemanden nicht 

War wieder sehr schön....habe nur Eisfüsse gehabt...die Northwave-Schuhe taugen für dieses Wetter nicht.

Nächste Woche geht's kanalig weiter!!


----------



## musiclust (17. Januar 2016)

Bei mir fehlten keine Schilder, auf der 56er Runde, nur eins war verdreht. Hab ich wieder hin gedreht und gut wars.


----------



## C-Schicht (17. Januar 2016)

Ja das mit dem Schilderklau kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen... So toll sind die Schilder nicht das man sich die zu Hause ins Wohnzimmer hängt...

Meine Winterschuhe haben auch teilweise versagt... Denke es liegt an der mangelden Zeh Bewegung....


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (18. Januar 2016)

Neben dem Schnee gab es reichlich Matsch. Auch bei mir gefror dadurch die Schaltung und die Gangwahl war zum Schluss stark eingeschränkt. Trotz einem Defekt (Schaltungsröllchen verloren) und zwei Stürzen auf Glatteis hat es richtig Spass gemacht mal unter winterlichen Bedingungen zu fahren. Bin die 56 km Strecke gefahren und auch hier fehlten zum Schluss einige Schilder. Wir kamen aber auch erst sehr spät wieder zurück. Der Defekt hat mich schon zeitlich sehr zurück geworfen. 
Jetzt freue ich mich auf die Kanäle und das Schiffshebewerk am nächsten Sonntag.


----------



## Udo_B. (18. Januar 2016)

Schön war es.
Nur meine Fuxon V-Bremsbeläge taugen nichts.
Zwischen den Feiertagen neu und jetzt schon ohne Bremswirkung.


----------



## n4ppel (18. Januar 2016)

Schee war's. Hätte nicht gedacht, das ich so schnell durchkomme. 
War mit einem Vereinskollegen unterwegs. Durschittsgeschwindigkeit 20 km/h auf 56 km  mit 1x10 Antrieb

Wo und wie konnte man sich denn bei Glatteis lang machen? Da habe ich so gut wie nichts von mitbekommen.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (19. Januar 2016)

@n4ppel : Über die Eispassagen bist du vermutlich nur so drübergeflogen bei der Geschwindigkeit


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (19. Januar 2016)

Udo_B. schrieb:


> Schön war es.
> Nur meine Fuxon V-Bremsbeläge taugen nichts.
> Zwischen den Feiertagen neu und jetzt schon ohne Bremswirkung.



Meine Koolstop bremsten sogar noch bei Matsch. Die Bremsen selber waren unter dem Matsch aber nicht mehr zu sehen. 
Aber jetzt muss ich sie mal nachstellen. Die verschleissen schon schneller wie die Shimano Beläge.


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (23. Januar 2016)

Mal einen kleinen Wetterausblick auf Morgen für Waltrop. Morgens soll es noch regnen, aber im Laufe des Vormittags reduziert sich das Regenrisiko. Die Temperaturen sollen zwischen 5 und 7 Grad plus liegen. Wahrscheinlich wird es also wieder schlammig. 
Nachdem ich jetzt schon das 3. Schaltwerk innerhalb von 4 Wochen montieren darf, werde ich jetzt vielleicht doch mal etwas vorsichtiger fahren. Irgendwie mag meine Schaltung keinen Matsch. Also nichts mehr mit mitten durch. 
Ich glaub ich muss mal für eine Rohloff sparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumbledore1005 (23. Januar 2016)

Schlamm hat mir noch nix ausgemacht. Letzte Woche war ich ja wetterbedingt nicht dabei, aber wenns so bleibt, bin ich morgen auch wieder da. 
Kann mir jemand sagen, warum auf der WWBT Seite nur ein Punkt für die kürzere Strecke vergeben wird? Hab doch sonst für die gleiche Streckenlänge immer zwei Pünktchen bekommen


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (23. Januar 2016)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> Schlamm hat mir noch nix ausgemacht. Letzte Woche war ich ja wetterbedingt nicht dabei, aber wenns so bleibt, bin ich morgen auch wieder da.
> Kann mir jemand sagen, warum auf der WWBT Seite nur ein Punkt für die kürzere Strecke vergeben wird? Hab doch sonst für die gleiche Streckenlänge immer zwei Pünktchen bekommen



Das dürfte ein Fehler sein. Eigentlich ist die Punktevergabe einheitlich. Gibt also 2 und 3 Punkte für die Strecken.


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (23. Januar 2016)

Das wird für mich Morgen lustig. Das MTB lässt sich nicht mehr auf die Schnelle reparieren, da das Schaltauge hinüber ist. Hoffe das ich überhaupt noch ein passendes bekomme für den 15 Jahre alten Rahmen. 

Werde Morgen also mit meinem Trekkingrad mit Strassenreifen und 7-Gang Nabenschaltung fahren. Wenn es so schlammig wird wie die letzten Sonntage, gehe ich im Schlamm unter. 
Wenigstens sind keine starken Steigungen zu erwarten.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (23. Januar 2016)

Ich denke, das packst du schon. Sind ja einige mit Strassen- bzw. Trekkingrädern unterwegs 
Du fährst sicher wieder die große Runde, oder?


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (23. Januar 2016)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> Ich denke, das packst du schon. Sind ja einige mit Strassen- bzw. Trekkingrädern unterwegs
> Du fährst sicher wieder die große Runde, oder?



Ja, wenn ich es schaffe auf jeden Fall.
Hab gerade zwei Schaltaugen bestellt, die gibt es noch. 
Und ein paar Crossreifen fürs Trekkingrad (Cyclocross Race von Continental). Damit hab ich dann auch im Schlamm Traktion. 
Nutzt mir zwar alles nichts für Morgen, aber wird schon irgendwie gehen.


----------



## Trihsch (23. Januar 2016)

Werde auch morgen in Waltrop die 55km kurbeln.

Trihsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## musiclust (23. Januar 2016)

Die Strecke ist locker mit dem Trekkingrad zu fahren.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (23. Januar 2016)

Waltrop ist relativ unspektakulär.....keine elend langen Trails die mit Schlamm aufwarten.....des  geht auch mit dem "Trekker" 

Habe ich schonmal erwähnt das ich Regen hasse???


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (23. Januar 2016)

Ich werde wohl nur die kurze Runde fahren. Wenn ich alleine fahre, ist mir die lange Runde immer zu langweilig.
Keine Ahnung, warum.
Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja morgen.


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (24. Januar 2016)

musiclust schrieb:


> Die Strecke ist locker mit dem Trekkingrad zu fahren.



Danke für den Hinweis. Ich hatte es gehofft, fahr die Strecke aber zum ersten Mal.


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (24. Januar 2016)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl nur die kurze Runde fahren. Wenn ich alleine fahre, ist mir die lange Runde immer zu langweilig.
> Keine Ahnung, warum.
> Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja morgen.



Dann such Dir doch andere mit denen Du die Strecke fährst. 

Ich fahre nur teilweise in Gruppen oder mit anderen, da ich immer wieder Fotostopps einlege.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (24. Januar 2016)

Sonne_Wolken schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis. Ich hatte es gehofft, fahr die Strecke aber zum ersten Mal.


puh...hatte die Strecke ganz anders in Erinnerung.....habe Dich am 1. Kanal gesehen, wo es links  einen matschigen Trail hochging.....
Ich bin recht platt...und mein Hintern ebenso.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (24. Januar 2016)

Schön wars mal wieder. Das einzige, was mir nicht so gut gefiel, waren die zwei Wasserschläuche zum Bike säubern. War meiner Meinung nach ein bisschen wenig. 
Ansonsten eine gelungene Veranstaltung. Sehr schöne Strecke.


----------



## n4ppel (24. Januar 2016)

Bin die Strecke auch das erste mal gefahren. War ganz nett. Der Gegenwind hat etwas gestört 
Ich meine es waren drei Schläuche. Zwei bei den Fahrradständern und einer weiter links.
Ich hatte nur 4 Mann vor mir. Da hielt sich die Warterei in Grenzen.

Ein bisschen warm angezogen war ich. Konnte aber an der ersten Station die Armlinge noch ausziehen, dann ging es.


----------



## C-Schicht (24. Januar 2016)

Hi
War mal wieder ne top Veranstaltung. 
Wetter ging so ,im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr bei Schnee und 2 grad,war es heute recht warm....
Strecke war gut ausgeschildert. 
Vielen Dank.
Bin gespannt auf die Bilder
Ein Blick auf nächste Woche.. Bisher die Kpl. nächste Woche Regen ja dann Prost 
Dieses Jahr waren ca.200 Fahrer mehr am Start als letztes  Jahr


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (24. Januar 2016)

Mir hat es ebenfalls gut gefallen, auch wenn ich mit dem Trekkingrad teilweise bei dem Matsch echt Probleme hatte. 





Teilweise musste ich schieben. Trotzdem kam ich noch mit einem 16er Schnitt ins Ziel.
Ganz pannenfrei ging es bei mir natürlich wieder nicht. Hatte direkt beim Ausladen des Rades bereits einen Platten vorne. Das schaffe echt nur ich. Unterwegs traf ich noch auf Peter, der ebenfalls einen Platten und ein sehr kompliziertes Befestigungssystem fürs Vorderrad hatte. Weiss auch nicht was Giant geritten hat eine Mischung aus Steckachse und normalen Schnellspanner zu verbauen. Da die Ausfallenden der Gabel unten geschlossen sind, musste die ganze Achse mit jede Menge Kleinteile raus. Wir haben es aber wieder zusammen bekommen. Aber warum der Verkäufer im Radladen einen Rennradschlauch (für 23 mm Reifen) als Ersatzschlauch für ein MTB mit 2,35 Zoll Reifen (ca. 60 mm) verkauft wird wohl sein Geheimnis bleiben. 
Wir haben dann aber die 56 km Strecke noch bis Zielschluss geschafft. An den Wasserschläuchen war es da schon merklich leerer.

Jetzt hoffe ich das mein bestelltes Schaltauge die Woche eintrifft, damit ich in Witten wieder mit dem MTB starten kann. 

Die Strecke in Witten bin ich übrigens schon 2015 bei der Herbst-CTF gefahren. Die ist sehr schön und anspruchsvoll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonne_Wolken (24. Januar 2016)

Grunzi schrieb:


> puh...hatte die Strecke ganz anders in Erinnerung.....habe Dich am 1. Kanal gesehen, wo es links  einen matschigen Trail hochging.....
> Ich bin recht platt...und mein Hintern ebenso.



Da ging bei mir gar nichts. Hab erst einige Fahrer vorgelassen und dann geschoben.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (24. Januar 2016)

C-Schicht schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 456555 Hi
> War mal wieder ne top Veranstaltung.
> Wetter ging so ,im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr bei Schnee und 2 grad,war es heute recht warm....
> Strecke war gut ausgeschildert.
> ...




735 bei dem Wetter ..... Hammer!!


----------



## C-Schicht (24. Januar 2016)

Ich musste auch schieben 
An dem Berg der so glaube ich zur Halde ging... Weiß bloß nicht was anstrengender war...


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (25. Januar 2016)

C-Schicht schrieb:


> Ich musste auch schieben
> An dem Berg der so glaube ich zur Halde ging... Weiß bloß nicht was anstrengender war...



Fahren ging bei mir gar nicht, da das Trekkingrad nur 7 Gänge hat und keinen Berggang. Versuch da mal ein 17 Kilo Rad hoch zu fahren. So dicke Oberschenkel habe ich zum Glück nicht.


----------



## musiclust (25. Januar 2016)

Sonne_Wolken schrieb:


> Fahren ging bei mir gar nicht, da das Trekkingrad nur 7 Gänge hat und keinen Berggang. Versuch da mal ein 17 Kilo Rad hoch zu fahren. So dicke Oberschenkel habe ich zum Glück nicht.



Die Stelle hätte ich dann einfach links oder rechts herum umfahren


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (29. Januar 2016)

Habe gerade erfahren das die 59 km Strecke am Sonntag in Witten geändert werden musste. Wer also noch den Track von gpsies hat, kann den leider nicht verwenden. Den Grund für die Änderung kenne ich nicht, aber die neue Strecke soll entsprechend ausgeschildert werden.
Die Wettervorhersage für Sonntag sagt für Witten leichter bis mittlerer Regen, Vormittags auch teilweise etwas sonnig bei 3 bis 6 Grad.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (30. Januar 2016)

Weiss jemand zufällig, ob es vor Ort vielleicht Schläuche zu kaufen gibt? Hab grad meinen letzten 29" verbaut, und hab jetzt keinen Ersatz mehr. Nur noch 26" 
Hängt allerdings eh vom Wetter und vom Wecker ab, ob ich morgen da bin


----------



## musiclust (30. Januar 2016)

Der 26" passtst auch im 29" brauchst also keinen neuen Schlauch.


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (30. Januar 2016)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> Weiss jemand zufällig, ob es vor Ort vielleicht Schläuche zu kaufen gibt? Hab grad meinen letzten 29" verbaut, und hab jetzt keinen Ersatz mehr. Nur noch 26"
> Hängt allerdings eh vom Wetter und vom Wecker ab, ob ich morgen da bin



Weiss ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Bei den RTF´s gibt es immer Schläuche. 
Ich könnte Dir nur einen etwas breiteren 28 Zoll Schlauch anbieten. Der geht bis 42 mm und den haben wir auch schon mal in einen 27,5 Zoll 2,35 (60 mm) Reifen vorne eingebaut und er hat gehalten. Die Schläuche für 27,5er, breite 28er und 29 Zoll sind gleich. Wie breit ist denn Dein 29er? Welcher Reifen ist platt? Vorne oder hinten? Was für ein Ventil hast Du? 


Habe gerade mein MTB repariert. Neues Schaltwerk und neues Schaltauge und Kette. War trotzdem eine ziemliche Aktion, da ich das rechte Ausfallende ebenfalls richten musste. Einige Speichen auf der Antriebsseite haben auch etwas abbekommen. Die habe ich erst mal so gelassen. Hoffe das sie halten. Sonst werde ich sie demnächst austauschen. Bremsen habe ich nachgestellt. Jetzt funktioniert alles wieder einwandfrei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonne_Wolken (30. Januar 2016)

musiclust schrieb:


> Der 26" passtst auch im 29" brauchst also keinen neuen Schlauch.



Offiziell passen die nicht. Aber ein Versuch kann nicht schaden. Hast Du das schon mal probiert?


----------



## musiclust (30. Januar 2016)

Ja so fahr ich schon lange ohne Probleme.


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (30. Januar 2016)

28 und 29 Zoll Felgen haben 622 mm Durchmesser.
26 Zoll haben 559 mm Durchmesser. Das heisst die Schläuche sind kleiner.
27,5 Zoll liegt mit 584 mm dazwischen.


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (30. Januar 2016)

musiclust schrieb:


> Ja so fahr ich schon lange ohne Probleme.



Wahrscheinlich muss man den Schlauch etwas strecken um ihn drauf zu bekommen?


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (30. Januar 2016)

Wetterbericht für Morgen: Teilweise trocken, teilweise leichter Regen bei 5 bis 6 Grad plus.


----------



## Trihsch (30. Januar 2016)

Schon wieder Regen.

Als Tria (das sind die Schwulen die in Badehose Rad fahren) werde ich mich nie an das nasse u. kalte Wetter gewöhnen.

Werde aber trotz dem die 62km locker kurbeln.

Henry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonne_Wolken (30. Januar 2016)

Trihsch schrieb:


> Schon wieder Regen.
> 
> Als Tria (das sind die Schwulen die in Badehose Rad fahren) werde ich mich nie an das nasse u. kalte Wetter gewöhnen.
> 
> ...


Wenn  Du Triathlon machst, bist Du doch Wasser gewohnt.


----------



## Trihsch (30. Januar 2016)

[QUOTschöne nne_Wolken, post: 13552012, member: 361771"]Wenn  Du Triathlon machst, bist Du doch Wasser gewohnt. [/QUOTE]
Aber schoen warm oder Neo.
Bis morgen


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (30. Januar 2016)

Dann fährste halt morgen in Neopren. Ich mach auch Fotos.


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (31. Januar 2016)

Schwinge mich jetzt aufs Rad und fahre nach Witten. 
Wünsche euch einen schönen Sonntag und viel Spass falls ihr auch in Witten startet.
Vielleicht sieht man sich dort.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (31. Januar 2016)

Ich habe dich gesehen...erster Wald...erste Steigung....linke Seite....mit einer Kette in der Hand..... ich hatte noch gefragt ob Ihr zurecht kommt.....

ich hoffe es war nicht Deine....denn dann bist Du ja echt die Pannen-Marie....sozusagen.

Tour war für mich heute irgendwie anstrengend...hatte am Ende 64 Kilometer auf dem Tacho....und mir tut alles weh. Erfreulicherweise war das Wetter dann doch "gnädig"....wenn es so geregnet hätte wie Samstag, hätte ich mich mehrfach übergeben.

Das war schon das Bergfest der WWBT....nächste Woche nochmal nach Dortmund und dann folgen die beiden Königsetappen mit richtig Höhenmetern.....


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (1. Februar 2016)

@Grunzi: Dieses Mal blieb ich ohne Panne und ohne Sturz. 
Konnte zwei Fahrern helfen. Beim Ersten liess sich die Schaltung vorne nicht betätigen und dann hatte Jemand eine gerissene Kette.
Mittlerweile fahre ich wegen meinen eigenen Pannen mit einem ganzen Sortiment an Werkzeugen und Ersatzteilen in meiner Gürteltasche herum. 

Hab mich später auf der neuen Strecke noch verfahren, aber dann nach einiger Zeit doch noch auf die Strecke zurück gefunden. Leider versagte mein Handynavi genau dort seinen Dienst. 
Kurz vor 15 Uhr war ich dann im Ziel.

Hatte mich bei der Anfahrt über den Rheinischen Esel aber gewundert das mir schon kurz nach halb Zehn schon die ganzen Pulks entgegen kamen. Die haben den Start anscheinend deutlich vorgezogen. 

800 Höhenmeter auf 63 km sind schon was. Aber Soest und Neuenrade halten mit über 1.000 Hm noch mal mehr bereit. 

Die Westfalen Mitte CTF nächsten Sonntag ist mit knapp 400 Hm auf 52 km geradezu moderat. Zwei Halden und ein Anstieg zum Lanstroper Ei (einem eiförmigen alten Wasserturm) sind aber zu bewältigen.


----------



## musiclust (1. Februar 2016)

Dann hat dein 26" Schlauch also gehalten?


----------



## C-Schicht (1. Februar 2016)

Hi
Weiß jemand wieviele Biker/in
am Start waren??
Habe verpennt zu schauen


----------



## Trihsch (1. Februar 2016)

Jep,

schön wars.

Auf dem Edge hat ich nur 720HM.

Nächste Woche Dortmunder (Alpen-)Halden und in 14 Tagen in die Heimat (Möhnesee)

Bis dann
Henry


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (1. Februar 2016)

C-Schicht schrieb:


> Hi
> Weiß jemand wieviele Biker/in
> am Start waren??
> Habe verpennt zu schauen


Waren 652 Teilnehmer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonne_Wolken (1. Februar 2016)

musiclust schrieb:


> Dann hat dein 26" Schlauch also gehalten?


Das war Dumbledore mit dem 29 Zoll MTB und dem 26 Zoll Schlauch. Die habe ich in Witten leider nicht getroffen. War wahrscheinlich nicht da.


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (1. Februar 2016)

Trihsch schrieb:


> Jep,
> 
> schön wars.
> 
> ...



Ich hab die Höhenmeter von gpsies. Weiss natürlich nicht wie genau die sind, da ich keinen Höhenmesser habe.


----------



## C-Schicht (1. Februar 2016)

Danke


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (2. Februar 2016)

Nee, leider war ich nicht da. Family hat Stress geschoben 
Gut, das ihr mich dran erinnert. Werd wohl heute Abend mal zum Radhändler und Ersatzschläuche besorgen.
Hoffe, das ich kommenden Sonntag wieder dabei sein kann


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (5. Februar 2016)

Bald ist wieder Sonntag und dann geht es zum 6. Lauf der WWBT in Dortmund. Das Streckenprofil ist deutlich flacher als in Witten, aber hält auch die ein oder andere Steigung auf eine Halde (Preussenhalde und Halde Grevel) parat. Der Wetterbericht sagt 7 bis 8 Grad plus und teilweise leichten Regen voraus. Also Wetter mässig alles wie immer. 
Startpunkt ist die Europaschule in der Nähe der Pferderennbahn.

Ich werde die 51 km Strecke unter die Räder nehmen, die mit insgesamt knapp 400 Höhenmeter noch moderat ausfällt (Witten hatte knapp 800 Hm).


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (6. Februar 2016)

Die Streckenführung der CTF wurde wohl etwas geändert. Die Strecke hat jetzt 54 km und 400 Höhenmeter.
Hier findet ihr die neue Strecke: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=nvjsfjxuqkosfglp&referrer=trackList

Aktueller Wetterbericht für Morgen: 8 bis 9 Grad und nur am Anfang etwas Regen. Ab Mittag soll es überwiegend trocken bleibe.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (6. Februar 2016)

Ich hoffe, das ich morgen wieder dabei sein kann 
freu mich schon drauf


----------



## n4ppel (6. Februar 2016)

Danke für die Info bzgl. geänderter Strecke. Hatte mir gestern mir noch die alte Strecke heruntergeladen.


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (6. Februar 2016)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, das ich morgen wieder dabei sein kann
> freu mich schon drauf


Am Besten heimlich aus dem Haus schleichen. 

Hatte Gestern eine Nachricht von der WWBT bekommen das sich was an der Strecke geändert hat. Soll wohl weniger Asphalt und dafür mehr Gelände haben. Aber die neue Route war bei gpsies gar nicht so leicht zu finden. Die haben vergessen die Route auf der WWBT-Seite zu verlinken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trihsch (6. Februar 2016)

Ich bin morgen nicht dabei.

War heute mit meinen Tri-Kumpels on Tour.

Wir haben uns auf 120Km RR/TT ziemlich den Stecker gezogen.

Morgen viel Spass.

Bis nächste Woche am Möhnesee.

Henry


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (6. Februar 2016)

Bin morgen dabei. Hab grad ne Fuhre Rouladen für alle vorbereitet, jetzt sollte das klappen 
Es sei denn, das Wetter spielt nicht mit, oder der Wecker. Aber ich freu mich schon so...


----------



## musiclust (6. Februar 2016)

Seit heute Mittag ist sie auch schon Beschildert. Und die gefährlich Wurzel, war glaub ich letztes Jahr bei der Langen Kontrolle extra makiert, ist nicht mehr im Programm.


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (6. Februar 2016)

Ich habe in Werne das Scan&Bike Formular ausgefüllt, kann/muss ich meine Startnummer wieder verwenden, oder wie läuft das ab? Wollte ggf. morgen nochmal mitfahren...


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (6. Februar 2016)

Sauerland_Phil schrieb:


> Ich habe in Werne das Scan&Bike Formular ausgefüllt, kann/muss ich meine Startnummer wieder verwenden, oder wie läuft das ab? Wollte ggf. morgen nochmal mitfahren...


Eine eigene Startnummer hast Du eigentlich nur wenn Du in der WWBT Wertung fährst. Dann gilt die für alle Läufe. 
Ansonsten hast Du vergessen die Startnummer zurück zu geben.


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (6. Februar 2016)

Ich habe ja auch eine "Wertungskarte" bekommen, als ich am Ende die Kontrollkarte abgegeben habe. Haben extra gefragt, ob ich vielleicht nochmal fahren will.
Wieso hätte ich die Startnummer denn wieder abgeben sollen? Ausser dem Transponder habe ich bisher noch nirgendwo eine Nummer zurück gegeben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonne_Wolken (6. Februar 2016)

Sauerland_Phil schrieb:


> Ich habe ja auch eine "Wertungskarte" bekommen, als ich am Ende die Kontrollkarte abgegeben habe. Haben extra gefragt, ob ich vielleicht nochmal fahren will.
> Wieso hätte ich die Startnummer denn wieder abgeben sollen? Ausser dem Transponder habe ich bisher noch nirgendwo eine Nummer zurück gegeben...


Wenn Du eine Wertungskarte (WWBT Wertung) hast, brauchst Du die Startnummer ja auch nicht abgeben. schrieb ich ja oben bereits. 

Aber auch die Fahrer die nur für den Tag mitfahren müssen einen scan&bike Bogen ausfüllen, aber nach der CTF die Startnummer wieder abgeben.


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (6. Februar 2016)

Danke!


----------



## C-Schicht (7. Februar 2016)

Hi,
Heute war mal wieder eine schöne Tour an Orten die ich noch nie gesehen habe, obwohl wir quasie bei mir an der Haustür vorbei gefahren sind...
Die Tour war im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr  eine 100% Steigerung. Vielen Dank.
Gerade für die CTF Fahrer war meiner Meinung nach gut was dabei!
Wetter war Top. Nur am Kontrollpunkt war die Stimmung noch besser 
Bis nächsten Sonntag in Soest


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (7. Februar 2016)

Einziges Manko: Am Kontrollpunkt der kurzen Strecke gab es keine Becher


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (7. Februar 2016)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> Einziges Manko: Am Kontrollpunkt der kurzen Strecke gab es keine Becher


Wann bist Du gestartet? Hab geschaut ob ich Dich irgendwo am Start finde und bin dann um 10:05 Uhr auf die lange Strecke gegangen.

@C-Schicht: Ja, die Kontrolle der langen Strecke war Klasse und der Beweis das man auch in Westfalen Karneval feiern kann. 

Die Strecke war durchaus anspruchsvoll. Neben dem zähen Schlamm sorgte auf dem Rückwind auch noch Gegenwind dafür das man kaum voran kam. Waren ein paar schöne Singletrails eingebaut. Bin ja auch öfters in der Gegend unterwegs, aber hab auch noch einige neue Streckenteile kennen gelernt.


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (7. Februar 2016)

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass man in Dortmund auf 400hm kommen kann. Nunja, jetzt weiß ich es 
Stimmung am Kontrollpunkt war super! Leider fehlte dem Wasserstrahl nachher der Druck!


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (7. Februar 2016)

Dann war ich sicher grade weg, als du gestartet bist. Vielleicht hast du mich ja überholt. Merkwürdig. Vielleicht sollten wir nächstes Mal einen Treffpunkt ausmachen 
Bin aber nur die kurze Strecke gefahren. Und da hat mir der Wind schon ordentlich zugesetzt. Trotzdem war es schön

Ach ja, noch ein Manko: 
Die Duschen waren eiskalt!


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (7. Februar 2016)

Sauerland_Phil schrieb:


> Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass man in Dortmund auf 400hm kommen kann. Nunja, jetzt weiß ich es
> Stimmung am Kontrollpunkt war super! Leider fehlte dem Wasserstrahl nachher der Druck!


Du kannst in Dortmund auch auf 1000 Hm kommen. Zumindest bei uns im Süden. 
Kenne da ein paar schöne Strecken Richtung Syburg oder hoch nach Schnee. 

@Dumbeldore: Lungerte seit ca. viertel vor Zehn schon am Start herum. Eigentlich hättest Du mich dann sehen müssen. Bin ja wegen meiner Grösse eigentlich kaum zu verfehlen. 
Die kurze Strecke hätte mir aber auch nicht gereicht. Bereite mich ja auf meinen ersten 200er Brevet Anfang März vor.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (7. Februar 2016)

Hab mal Ausschau gehalten nach einer größeren Frau, aber irgendwie bin ich dann wohl an dir vorbeigelaufen. War vermutlich ein wenig verpeilt. Voll blöd 
200er Brevet hört sich nach vielen Grundlagenkilometern an


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (7. Februar 2016)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> 200er Brevet hört sich nach vielen Grundlagenkilometern an



Bis dahin werde ich dieses Jahr schon ca. 1000 km gefahren sein. Letztes Jahr waren es bis zum 31.12. knapp 6000 km. Denke da komme ich dieses Jahr locker drüber. Die WWBT hilft mir mich abzuhärten. Viel Schlamm und Gegenwind, ständig irgendwelche Defekte, da sind 200 km mit dem Rennrad doch fast ein Klacks. 
Wenn es funktioniert möchte ich mich bis zum 600er hoch arbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumbledore1005 (7. Februar 2016)

Stimmt, die WWBT härtet ab. Jedesmal, wenn ich da bin, und bspw. wie heute gegen den Wind kämpfe, denk ich mir so:
Warum machst du das eigentlich? Zuhause vorm Ofen ist es echt bequemer.
Bin dieses Jahr erst bei 250 km. Hab mir einen Duathlon im April zum Ziel gesetzt. 20 km MTB. Meine Schwester übernimmt den Laufpart. 
Dann würde ich noch gern ein paar RTFs mitfahren, um das Fahren in der Gruppe zu üben. 
Ein Radrennen würde ich auch nicht ausschliessen. Am liebsten Rund um Köln, aber das soll ziemlich brutal sein.
Ansonsten, wenns mit dem Training so klappt, wie ich es mir vorstelle, vielleicht einen MTB-Marathon. 
Aber alles nur vielleicht, ausser den Duathlon. Da sind wir schon angemeldet.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (7. Februar 2016)

Hey, vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen. Schaue grad auf die WWBT Seite für nächste Woche am Möhnesee.
Warum ist die Anmeldung so weit vom Start entfernt? Wie sieht das am Start mit Parkplätzen aus? Auf Helmuts Fahrradseiten 
steht was von mieser Parkplatzsituation. 
Klärt mich bitte auf


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (7. Februar 2016)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> Hey, vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen. Schaue grad auf die WWBT Seite für nächste Woche am Möhnesee.
> Warum ist die Anmeldung so weit vom Start entfernt? Wie sieht das am Start mit Parkplätzen aus? Auf Helmuts Fahrradseiten
> steht was von mieser Parkplatzsituation.
> Klärt mich bitte auf



Veranstalter ist zwar der RSV Hansa Soest, aber der Start und die Anmeldung erfolgt in Möhnesee-Günne, Westricher Weg 15 an der Schützenhalle.
Hier ist eine Karte mit den Parkmöglichkeiten: http://www.hansatour.de/images/parkplatz2015.jpg


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (7. Februar 2016)

Hier noch ein Foto von der Kontrolle auf der langen Strecke:






Im Hintergrund lief natürlich auch die passende Musik. 

Es sind übrigens 608 Teilnehmer gestartet.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (8. Februar 2016)

Die geänderte Streckenführung hat mir persönlich sehr gut gefallen. Selbst die teils endlosen Schlammpassagen waren sogar für mich durchgehend fahrbar....

Die Wettervorhersage stimmte ( so wie heute auch) erfreulicherweise garnicht....es war wunderbares Radfahr-Wetter.


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (13. Februar 2016)

Wetterbericht für den Möhnesee Morgen: 3 bis 4 Grad plus und leichter Regen
Es gibt Morgen 6 Strecken von 21 km bis 70 km. Für die Schleife der 70 km Strecke ist ein Navi erforderlich, da die Erweiterung nicht ausgeschildert ist.
Welche Strecke ich fahre weiss ich noch nicht. Schwanke zwischen 47 km, 49 km oder doch der 67 km Strecke.
Die 47 km Strecke soll 630 Höhenmeter haben.
Die 49 km Strecke ist mit 500 Hm flacher und 
die 67 km Strecke hat 850 Hm.
Denke mal ich mache das von der Tagesform und dem Wetter abhängig.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (13. Februar 2016)

Genau so mache ich es auch....denn 67 oder 70 bei Dauerregen und niedrigen Temperaturen = nix gut.

So oder so wird es sehr fein !!!!


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (13. Februar 2016)

Ich bin morgen raus. Bin zum Frühschoppen eingeladen


----------



## Deleted 83484 (13. Februar 2016)

gefrühschoppt wird erst ab Anfang März wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumbledore1005 (13. Februar 2016)

Na ja, Geburtstags-Frühschoppen kann man ja nicht so einfach absagen


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (13. Februar 2016)

Grunzi schrieb:


> gefrühschoppt wird erst ab Anfang März wieder


Bei mir nicht. Dann fängt die Rennradsaison an. Die geht bis Herbst. Und dann wieder aufs MTB.


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (14. Februar 2016)

Aktueller Wetterbericht vom Möhnesee: 1 bis 2 Grad plus und Schneefall bis zum frühen Nachmittag. 
Bin mal gespannt auf die Strecke.


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (14. Februar 2016)

Aufgrund der Wetterlage fällt die Bike-Entscheidung wenigstens nicht so schwer! 
Wie auch in der letzten Woche, war es den Samstag vorher perfekt, Sonntags leider nicht mehr...


----------



## Deleted 83484 (14. Februar 2016)

womit wieder mal bewiesen wäre das die Wetterfrösche garkeine verlässliche Vorhersage  machen könnnen.

Ganz ehrlich: das Wetter war OK....und die Bodenverhältnisse auch. Bin die 67 km gefahren und alles war fahrbar...sogar für mich.

Bin jetzt aber ziemlich platt.........und habe kalte Füsse

Nächster Halt: Neuenrade


----------



## n4ppel (14. Februar 2016)

Das Wetter war nicht unbedingt für Brillenträger geeignet. Oft beschlagen 
Auf det 67er MTB Strecke war an eingen Passagen leider sehr viel Matsch/Schlamm. Es musste aber nur an zwei Stellen mal geschoben werden, da unfahrbar. 

Der Sommer ist doch die schönste Zeit fürs MTB. Warum man das dann stehen lässt, hat sich mir bisher noch nicht erschlossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trihsch (14. Februar 2016)

Bin auch die 67ger gekurbelt.

Am Start habe ich noch Jennifer getroffen.

Bin auch breit obwohl ich eigentlich zurückhaltend gefahren bin.
Ab der 3 Std. wurde es mir kalt. 
Die kurzen Rampen am Nordufer (Haarstrang) bin ich gekrochen.

Spass hat es trotzdem gemacht.

Schönen Abend

Henry


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (14. Februar 2016)

Zum Glück stimmte der Wetterbericht von Heute Morgen nicht. Dafür aber der von Gestern Abend, Regen und ca. 3 Grad. Aber man gewöhnt sich ja an alles. Bin dann die 49 km Strecke gefahren. War mit einem Schnitt von knapp 17 km/h nicht so besonders schnell. Habe öfters zum Fotografieren angehalten und konnte bei der Notreperatur eines MTB behilflich sein. Da habe ich dann insgesamt einiges an Zeit verloren. Und natürlich weil ich etliche Zusatzkilometer gefahren bin. Hab bei einer Strekenteilung den falschen Abzweig genommen und erst nach etlichen Kilometern gemerkt das ich auf der 33 km Strecke fuhr. Bin dann den ganzen Weg zurück bis zur Streckenteilung. So hatte ich am Ende 60 km auf dem Tacho. Gab ja ein paar nette Passagen.





Aber am Schönsten war es natürlich am See.









Nächste Woche in Neuenrade bin ich dann leider aufgrund privater Verpflichtungen nicht dabei. 
Wünsche euch aber viel Spass dort.


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (16. Februar 2016)

Mal eine kleine Vorschau auf nächsten Sonntag: In Neuenrade werden drei Strecken mit 22 km (500 Hm), 35 km (650 Hm) und 53 km (900 Hm) angeboten. Wie die Höhenmeter schon ahnen lassen ist es wohl nicht ganz flach. Es geht bis auf über 400 m hoch. Das Sauerland ist halt eher bergig. Der Wetterbericht verspricht Temperaturen um die 7 Grad plus und Regen. Aber die Vorhersage kann sich bis Sonntag ja noch ändern, vor allem was den Regen angeht.

Falls ihr euch die 53 km Strecke als gpx Datei herunter ladet passt bitte auf. Die Strecke ist dort nicht korrekt dargestellt und hat 64 km und knapp 1300 Hm. Dort gibt es eine Verbindung über Luftlinie zwischen Start/Ziel und der 2. Kontrolle. Verlasst euch also bitte nicht auf das Navi.
Anscheinend ist das Niemanden aufgefallen und es wurde nicht korrigiert. Glaube nicht das die Luftlinie fahrbar ist. Die 35 km Strecke scheint korrekt dargestellt zu sein. Ab der 2. Kontrolle folgt dann die Schleife zur 53 km Strecke und man kommt dann ein 2. Mal zur 2. Kontrolle.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (16. Februar 2016)

ich folge einfach der Beschilderung


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (19. Februar 2016)

So ein Mist! 
Für dieses Wochenende bin ich wohl raus. Erkältung 
Hatte mich so gefreut, das ich mal nicht mehr als 100 km fahren muss


----------



## Deleted 83484 (19. Februar 2016)

So wie es momentan aussieht werde ich Sonntag zuhause sitzen. Auto ist in der Werkstatt


----------



## Deleted 83484 (20. Februar 2016)

Auto ist überraschenderweise doch fertig geworden....

ABER

trotzdem entscheide ich erst morgen früh ob ich es mir antun mag....die Wettervorhersage ist diesmal echt mies


----------



## Eddigofast (23. Februar 2016)

Nachlese Neuenrade: http://www.come-on.de/sport/lokalsp...rten-widrigen-bedingungen-erfolg-6146351.html


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (23. Februar 2016)

Nur 356 Teilnehmer? 
Das ist echt schade.
Ich wäre trotz des Wetters gerne mitgefahren, ging nur leider nicht.
Sonntag in Iserlohn bin ich aber wieder dabei. Denke mal da wird auch wieder mehr los sein.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (23. Februar 2016)

Die Wettervorhersage hat vermutlich viele abgeschreckt. Der Boden War stellenweise echt "tief" aber insgesamt besser als gedacht.  Aber der permanente Gegenwind ab der letzten Kontrolle War echt nervig, wenn man sogar bergab das Gefühl hat stehen zu bleiben !! Dafür hat es nicht die ganze Zeit geregnet.....was will ich mehr.....so, kommenden Sonntag nach Iserlohn und dann ist der Drops schon wieder gelutscht und die WWBT 2016 vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trihsch (26. Februar 2016)

Jeep,

Sonntag Iserlohn


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (27. Februar 2016)

Die Wettervorhersage für Morgen in Iserlohn: sonnig bis wolkig, Temperaturen anfangs bei ca. 0 Grad, klettern dann bis 4 Grad hoch. Und es bleibt trocken! 
Freue mich schon auf Morgen.

Gestern war ich auf der Fahrradmesse in Essen. Habe dort bei Koga das für mich ultimative Rad entdeckt, den Beachracer. 







Konnte auch eine Probefahrt machen und finde das Rad genial, nicht nur fürs Gelände. 
Die Sram Rival Schaltung lässt sich sogar problemlos mit dem kleinen Finger bedienen. Die mechanischen Scheibenbremsen sind gut und mit wenig Kraft dosierbar. Die breiten 29er Reifen bieten jede Menge Komfort.
Das ultimative CTF-Rad. Jetzt muss ich nur noch irgendwie 1.700 € zusammen kratzen. 

Morgen werde ich natürlich noch mit meinem guten alten Bully an den Start gehen. 
Vielleicht habe ich das Koga ja für die Trophy 2020.


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (27. Februar 2016)

Bin morgen auch wieder dabei! Tausche das "Schlechtwetter"-Fatbike aber diesmal gegen das Marathon-Fully.
Und jetzt geht´s raus, Sonne tanken!

Bzgl. eines Cyclocross oder Gravel-Bike halte ich auch immer mal wieder Ausschau, wird vielleicht mein nächstes Bike! Oder doch lieber ein neues Rennrad, ach wer weiß das schon


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (27. Februar 2016)

Es gibt 4 verschiedene Strecken mit 30 km (279 Hm), 40 km (345 Hm), 52 km (471 Hm) und 61 km (dafür ist die Route bei gpsies noch nicht freigeschaltet). Gehe wahrscheinlich wieder auf die 52 km Strecke. 
Darf gleich noch hinten einen neuen Reifen und Schlauch drauf ziehen, da der Reifen bei der letzten Heimfahrt einfach geplatzt ist.


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (27. Februar 2016)

Sonne_Wolken schrieb:


> 61 km (dafür ist die Route bei gpsies noch nicht freigeschaltet).



So stand es bei Facebook:

Hier eine kurze Streckenbeschreibung mit Link zur Strecke

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=bfmguwisrfaeizzd

Vom Start geht es auf dem Radweg über Hennen nach Rheinen. Am Ende des parallel zur Bahnlinie führenden Radwegs biegen wir nach rechts ab und fahren ins Dorf. Hinter Rheinen haben wir die Möglichkeit, entweder eine als Strecke A ausgeschilderte Geländepassage zu fahren oder die asphaltierte Variante B.
Weiter in Richtung Ergste, am Elsebad vorbei, geht es in die Ruhrwiesen. Hier besteht die Möglichkeit, eine Zusatzrunde von 8 km Länge mit 70 hm zu fahren. Die Strecke verläuft hier ruhrabwärts in Richtung Westhofen.
Wer auf die Zusatzrunde verzichtet, fährt weiter auf dem Ruhrtal-Radweg flussaufwärts über Schwerte nach Geisecke. Dort befindet sich die 1. Kontrolle.
Gestärkt durch gute Verpflegung und warme Getränke, geht es durch den Bahnwald in Richtung Lenninghauser Weg zur 2. Streckenteilung.
Die Fahrer der 32/40km Strecke biegen nach rechts in den Ohler Weg ab und fahren über Hennen, Refflingsen auf der Nordhauser Str. zum Ziel nach Kalthof.
Die Teilnehmer der 56/68 km Strecke, fahren nach der Teilung links in eine Geländepassage, wo die MTBler ihren Spaß haben werden. Mit einem schönen Blick auf die Ruhr geht es danach weiter nach Dellwig, den Haarstrang und Opherdicke zum Kellerkopf, wo die Fahrer sich zum 2. Mal stärken können.
Hier ist der größte Teil der Strecke geschafft. Noch einmal durch den Bahnwald, dann weiter auf der 32/40 km Strecke zum Ziel.
Bedauerlicherweise kam es in den letzten Jahren bei verschiedenen Veranstaltungen zu Stürzen und Verletzungen. Bei CTF Touren gibt es jahreszeiten- und witterungsbedingt immer Gefahrenstellen, wie z.B. nasse Holzbrücken oder vereiste Stellen. Daher muss jeder Teilnehmer seine Fahrweise den Bedingungen anpassen und vorausschauend fahren, um sein Sturzrisiko zu minimieren. Auch Absteigen hat an Gefahrenstellen nichts mit mangelhafter Beherrschung des Fahrrads zu tun.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (27. Februar 2016)

werde auch die 52 unter die Stollen nehmen.....und wenn es mal nicht regnet und schön kalt ist wäre es ja mal ein schöner Abschluss.

Bis morgen dann...


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (28. Februar 2016)

@sauerland_Phil: Danke für den Hinweis.

Das Wetter sieht gut aus. 

Rad ist gewartet und verladen. Gleich geht es los.


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (28. Februar 2016)

Da die Streckenbeschreibungen auf der Iserlohner Seite teilweise von der WWBT Seite abweichen, hier noch der Link direkt auf die Seite des PSV Iserlohn. Danach hat die 52 km Strecke 58 km. Gegenüber letztem Jahr scheint sich also etwas geändert zu haben:
http://psv-iserlohn.de/radsport/rctf-wwbt/streckenbeschreibung.html


----------



## C-Schicht (28. Februar 2016)

So es war mal wieder toll heute.
Wetter hat super gepasst.. 
@ Sonne-Wolken hilfsbereit wie immer..

Jetzt heißt es 44 Sonntage ohne WWBT.
Aber schon in 45 Sonntagen, am 8. Januar 2017, hat das Warten ein Ende. Beginn der WWBT 2017

Bis dahin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 83484 (28. Februar 2016)

Was mich jetzt interessieren würde: sind erst die Pannen da und dann kommt Jennifer dazu oder ist Jennifer quasi der Garant für Pannen????

Habe sie heute wieder mal bastelnd kurz vor der ersten Kontrolle gesehen......oder dannach!?!?? Mache mir echt "Sorgen" 

Aber: schön wars. Ein würdiger Abschluss der Serie. Bin die sonstwas Fünfzig gefahren und mir brennen gehörig die Oberschenkel.

An dieser Stelle möchte ich nochmal den ausführenden Vereinen einen lieben Gruss und meinen besten Dank aussprechen.

Und ich freue mich auf die WWBT 2017!!!!!


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (28. Februar 2016)

@Grunzi: Das ist in etwa so wie die Frage was zuerst da war, das Huhn oder das Ei.  
Pannen sind so was wie ein Hobby von mir. 

War ein schöner Abschluss der Trophy bei viel Sonnenschein. 
Etwas Matsch gab es aber auch. Für mich geht es Samstag dann endlich in die Rennradsaison. Das MTB ist ja nur Zeitvertreib für den Winter bei mir. Aber werde hier ab und zu mal reinschauen. Ansonsten findet man mich im Rennradforum. 

Ach ja, hier noch der Lohn für eine rege Teilnahme am WWBT: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Die macht sich gut in meiner kleinen Werkstatt. 

Januar 2017 bin ich dann natürlich wieder dabei.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (28. Februar 2016)




----------



## Sonne_Wolken (28. Februar 2016)

Heute bin ich was Reparaturen angeht an meine Grenzen gekommen. Einem Teilnehmer hatte es das Schaltwerk mitsamt Schaltauge und Ausfallende abgerissen. So war es nicht mal möglich provisorisch auf Singlespeed umzubauen. Da gingen mir dann doch die Ideen aus. Es wird wohl leider ein neuer Rahmen fällig. Zum "Glück" passierte das ca. 2 km vor der ersten Kontrolle.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (28. Februar 2016)

Also für nächstes Jahr ein Schweissgerät in den Rucksack packen


----------



## Deleted 83484 (28. Februar 2016)

Es war meine 4. WWBT und die erste bei der ich KEINE Brühe getrunken habe.

Es war mir dafür nie kalt genug...und heute waren mir zuviele an der Kontrolle.

Und Pausentänzchen gab es auch keine.....was vermutlich ursächlich damit zu tun hat das mein bewährter Tanzfreund den Veranstaltungen ferngeblieben ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonne_Wolken (28. Februar 2016)

Pausentänzchen? 

Noch ein Nachtrag: Heute gab es 693 Teilnehmer.


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (28. Februar 2016)

Grunzi schrieb:


> Also für nächstes Jahr ein Schweissgerät in den Rucksack packen


Äh, schweissen kann ich leider nicht. Hat mal jemand versucht es mir beizubringen. Aber ich habe nur das Material vernichtet.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (28. Februar 2016)

Du hast ab jetzt 10 Monate Zeit es zu lernen 

Zum Thema Pausentänzchen:

http://forum.helmuts-fahrrad-seiten.de/viewtopic.php?t=7677

http://forum.helmuts-fahrrad-seiten.de/viewtopic.php?t=7706

http://forum.helmuts-fahrrad-seiten.de/viewtopic.php?t=7737

http://forum.helmuts-fahrrad-seiten.de/viewtopic.php?t=8972


----------



## Sonne_Wolken (28. Februar 2016)

@Grunzi: Danke für die Info. Ich fürchte ich bin meistens zu kaputt für so ein Tänzchen. Irgendwie fallen meine Knochen langsam auseinander.


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (29. Februar 2016)

Gute Runde gestern, waren einigermaßen flott unterwegs auf der 66er mit nem 23,5er Schnitt!
Super Wetter, endlich mal trocken! Nächstes Jahr melde ich mich auch mal vorab an und mache mehrere Veranstaltungen mit.


----------

